# Hunting accident - Fish Point



## Selore

Not good at all

http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2011/10/state_police_hunting_accident.html


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Very sad story... Thoughts and prayers go out to the family


----------



## duckkillerclyde

not much of an article to read there.....

I wonder if it was a firearms accident or boating accident or hypothermia.....


----------



## duckcall

Can we please take this down for the time being. We will post updates later on.


----------



## limige

OMG, so sad to hear such things. it can happen too easily. prayers to the families involved


----------



## Selore

I do not think it would be appropriate to speculate on anything until we learn more. That said, I posted the link thinking that many on here would, like me, know people out there today. Prayers to all.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

Very sad situation.....I have close friends that hunt out there and the surrounding private lands around fish point. I will try to get info on this.

As far as removing this post....its in the News already. No need to remove from this forum.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

Just heard from a source in Unionville. "A hunter coming from fish point stopped at the mini market in town and said that a father and son were hunting and someone was shot."

Thats all I know! I hope what I heard is completely wrong but the News outlets are storming the phones in Unionville right now so something bad definately happened .

My prayers are with the families to all involved in this tragic situation.


----------



## duckcall

I lost a great friend He is also a member on here. I loved the kid so much my prayers are with his family. 

You'll be forever missed brother rest in peace.


----------



## LumberJ

duckcall said:


> I lost a great friend He is also a member on here. I loved the kid so much my prayers are with his family.
> 
> You'll be forever missed brother rest in peace.



fudge! I'm very sorry for you loss. My prays are with the friends and family


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

duckcall said:


> I lost a great friend He is also a member on here. I loved the kid so much my prayers are with his family.
> 
> You'll be forever missed brother rest in peace.


Sorry for your loss duckcall....


----------



## Quack R

duckcall said:


> I lost a great friend He is also a member on here. I loved the kid so much my prayers are with his family.
> 
> You'll be forever missed brother rest in peace.


 
My Prayers go out to you


----------



## Branta

heard the news myself about an hour and a half ago.

it's a very sad day.

let's hold off on all speculation posts and await further details as they come forward.

in the meantime, it has been reported through other outlets, so the thread will stay but I would like it to remain consolatory at this time.

so anyone wanting to speculate about behaviour or events that contributed to this ACCIDENT, I'd advise you otherwise. 
I'll stomp on your head with two feet and send you where no one will see your posts from this point forward.


----------



## LoBrass

Whatever the circumstances-tragic.

Prayers sent.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## bchez

My prayers to family and friends of the hunters.


----------



## ih772

That really sucks!


----------



## Shlwego

I am so sorry to hear about this! This is any hunter's worst nightmare. Our prayers are with the family and everyone who knows them during this most difficult time.....


----------



## waxico

Prayers for the family.

For all of us, take a second this weekend to review our rigs and set ups.

I know I'm going to.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Very sad day for all of us when we loose a duck brother... My prayers and condolences go out to family and those who knew them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheWrench

My prayers go out to the family and freinds of the hunters involved... This is truely a sad day...


----------



## Cardinal

waxico said:


> Prayers for the family.
> 
> For all of us, take a second this weekend to review our rigs and set ups.
> 
> I know I'm going to.


Me too,

So sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Socks

Very sorry to hear this. Tragic. Be safe out there you all.


----------



## GettinBucky

Sitting here at my desk thinking about my 14yr old that just started duck hunting this year.

Prayers to the family and friends...tragic situation.


----------



## jmlaport

My heart goes out to the family... its a hunters worst nightmare, kinda puts things in perspective.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## KLR

Can't imagine the family's grief.

Thoughts & prayers for all involved.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

My prayers go out to the family!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## old school

thoughts and prayers to all the family and friends, very sad to hear!


----------



## anon12162011

http://www.minbcnews.com/news/story.aspx?id=676928

A 39-year-old man has died in a hunting accident.

The Michigan State Police Care Post report Sean Monschau of Lapeer was accidentally shot and killed while duck hunting in the Fish Point State Wildlife Area in Tuscola County. 

The tragedy occurred around 7:45 a.m. Thursday.

Michigan State Police say they&#8217;re continuing to investigate what happened, but they are currently calling the death an accident. 

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources encourages hunters of every game to be aware of safety precautions and laws. You can read more about hunting safety, courses offered, and requirements on the DNR website.


----------



## Branta

When I first got a phone call about an " incident" up at FP, I speculated a bit and then immediately placed a call to another good friend I knew would be up there today as well.

Upon writing my earlier post, I had no idea that my voice mail would never be returned.

It's a very sad day for me and those that have had the pleasure to meet him. A really great guy.

I'm absolutely numb right now


Please keep the family in your prayers


(at this time, I don't feel it's appropriate for me to divulge more)


----------



## just ducky

waxico said:


> Prayers for the family.
> 
> For all of us, take a second this weekend to review our rigs and set ups.
> 
> I know I'm going to.


I was thinking the same thing Waxico. Without knowing the details, or speculating as Branta said, it still should serve as a warning to each of us...we all get very complacent about our pastime, but the fact is what we all love to do is dangerous!!! Let alone the carrying of guns, we're often in boats in deep water, with motors and gasoline, we're pulling heavy gear, crossing ditches or dikes, wading around in god knows what, etc., etc. Be this a lesson to be extra careful each and every step of the way the next time you're out hunting.


----------



## just ducky

Branta said:


> When I first got a phone call about an " incident" up at FP, I speculated a bit and then immediately placed a call to another good friend I knew would be up there today as well.
> 
> Upon writing my earlier post, I had no idea that my voice mail would never be returned.
> 
> It's a very sad day for me and those that have had the pleasure to meet him. A really great guy.
> 
> I'm absolutely numb right now
> 
> 
> Please keep the family in your prayers
> 
> 
> (at this time, I don't feel it's appropriate for me to divulge more)


OMG Branta :yikes: You and I both. absolutely floored right now. Damn...just talked with him a short time ago.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Branta said:


> It's a very sad day for me and those that have had the pleasure to meet him. A really great guy.
> 
> I'm absolutely numb right now
> 
> 
> Please keep the family in your prayers
> 
> 
> (at this time, I don't feel it's appropriate for me to divulge more)


Same here. I had never met him, but had shared numerous PM's back and fourth and thought very highly of him and his family members.


----------



## smoke

Sad news, very tragic. ​​I dont feel so weird now for the things I always do. Weather we are hunting from layout blinds, boats or pits. Before I send my dog or go out and retrieve, I always say Check your safeties guns up Im not overly safe about anything but when your hunting with firearms it is a must. Very sad for their families prayers for all involved.​​Smoke​


----------



## old school

wow, never in a million years I would have thought it was someone I or my family knew when I sent prayers out to family and friends. Very bad deal. Very hard to believe, still in shock after I googled the accident and seen the name. This family needs all of the prayers we can give them at this time.


----------



## KLR

I too had never met him in person, but through pm's and messages. He was a part of our Turkey hunting squad for the MS contest a few years back and was a lot of fun.


----------



## gooseman

My prayer is that the Peace of God be near his family and friends and carry them forth in the days ahead!


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Very sad news. Thoughts and Prayers go out to the family and friends. I met him just last year at FP. In the infamous words from an old TV show "Lets be careful out there". Steve


----------



## Shlwego

Wow. I'm shocked, and deeply saddened. This hits much too close to home. I never met him personally, but always appreciated his posts, and his perspective on waterfowl hunting, though it's been a while since he was a regular around here. This is not someone who you'd expect to hear was involved in a tragic incident.... Be extra vigilant about being safe, guys. God be with his family.....


----------



## buckwacker 48097

Prayers to the family...


----------



## D-Fresh

Thoughts and prayers to the family. I can't even imagine.


----------



## adam bomb

This is so sad. Condelenses to the family.


----------



## Quack R

My prayers go out to all family and friends. Must have been shocking.


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Terrible news. My prayers go out to the family and those close to him.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThumbDweller

Cannot imagine the grief. Just attended the funeral of a 43 year old friend from Caro on Monday. Life is uncertain, love your kids and loved ones.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies

Geez, this is absolutely terrible no matter the circumstances. I truly hope the speculation is not valid.


----------



## Chemicoducker

Prayers sent to all. A tragic day for waterfowlers for sure...


----------



## Lumberman

Thoughts and prayers with the family. Another reminder to use a little extra caution.


----------



## TNL

My condolences to the Monschau family. 

I'm sorry I don't know his screen name on M-S. 

Please take some extra time for Mr. Monschau and be sure you're safe this season.

Godspeed.


----------



## ScavengerMan

Wow, very, very sad. Condolences to all involved....


----------



## mudplunger

Prayers to him and his family/friends


----------



## William H Bonney




----------



## Bay Outfitters

My heart goes out to all of the family and friends involved..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sam22

I am so sorry to hear about this. My sincerest condolences to everyone. I will promise to take an extra second of caution while afield in the coming months.


----------



## Mike L

A very sad day for me....I spoke to Sean often at FP
My prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## PhilBernardi

Peace to his family and friends.

I was talking about gun safety (for my sake mostly) with two other hunting buddies last weekend and this story is exactly why enough cannot be said about gun safety to each other while hunting. 

Never take a gun safety criticism or concern from a hunting buddy as an attack on your person; take it as a reminder of your behavior to be safe with a firearm. 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## kmac5

Prayers to his family and friends


----------



## dead short

Branta said:


> heard the news myself about an hour and a half ago.
> 
> it's a very sad day.
> 
> let's hold off on all speculation posts and await further details as they come forward.
> 
> in the meantime, it has been reported through other outlets, so the thread will stay but I would like it to remain consolatory at this time.
> 
> so anyone wanting to speculate about behaviour or events that contributed to this ACCIDENT, I'd advise you otherwise.
> I'll stomp on your head with two feet and send you where no one will see your posts from this point forward.


 
Thanks for catching this thread early on.....


----------



## lestat

I ask God to forgive him for any sins he committed. May God look over his family and make this easier on them.


----------



## mcfish

There are some folks suffering today over this. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## SwampSitter

Wow. Tragic- May the Lord be with him and his family...


----------



## jpollman

Truly horrible and my condolences go out to everyone involved. 

John


----------



## Contender

Very tough deal...

Prayers sent to family and friends. Tragic.


----------



## Dahmer

Very sad chain of events! Thoughts and prayers for all that were involved.


----------



## pintail charlie

I am writing this with a broken heart. I wasnt going to post today but Sean has been a part of ms for so long i felt that people needed the facts about what happened today. The facts are simple, we took his son out for the hunt of a lifetime and an ACCIDENT occured. Im not going to get into details but rest assured that we did every thing the right way and at the end of the day i still lost my best friend. Thank you for all you kind wishes, his family and everyone who love him thank you. We need all the support we can get. He was the best of all of us.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Thoughts and prayers from N Michigan:sad:


----------



## Cuz

A moment of silence. Thoughts and prayers to family and friends.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies

If anyone is willing to say, what was Sean's M-S forum name? Lastly, I'm not sure if this possible for the administrators of Michigan Sportsman to set up, but I think it would mean a lot and probably be helpful to set up some type of MS Memorial Fund from fellow duck hunters. I know it would mean a lot to me if fellow sportsmen and women reached out to my family in the event of a tragedy. A prayer and donation is all I have left to give..... very sad day.


----------



## just ducky

pintail charlie said:


> I am writing this with a broken heart. I wasnt going to post today but Sean has been a part of ms for so long i felt that people needed the facts about what happened today. The facts are simple, we took his son out for the hunt of a lifetime and an ACCIDENT occured. Im not going to get into details but rest assured that we did every thing the right way and at the end of the day i still lost my best friend. Thank you for all you kind wishes, his family and everyone who love him thank you. We need all the support we can get. He was the best of all of us.


Wow, man. Bad enough that this happened at all, but for you to have been there.....I have no words other than prayers and thoughts to you as well.


----------



## Puddler-Hunter

Very tragic my thoughts and prayers to his family and friends also.


----------



## SooLayoutHunter

I was only a few zones away this morning up there and When I saw the ambulance I just had a bad feeling, not something you normally see up there. When we were heading out after the hunt and heard the news of what had happened, I was sick to my stomach and then to find out it was another MS member!!!!! It just makes us think how quick everything in life can change. My thoughts and prayers are with friends and family of Sean. -Matt


----------



## dahk76

our prayers go out to all involved however i have a young son hunting in his 1st duck season and we will use this story as a teaching tool life lessons that can be taken from terrible accidents like this can really bring prosepective to how gun safety is the most important tool we have to educate our youth the future of our sport once again our prayers for all involved


----------



## ggrybas

Very sad to hear of the news. Thoughts and prayers.

-Greg


----------



## ih772

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> If anyone is willing to say, what was Sean's M-S forum name? Lastly, I'm not sure if this possible for the administrators of Michigan Sportsman to set up, but I think it would mean a lot and probably be helpful to set up some type of MS Memorial Fund from fellow duck hunters. I know it would mean a lot to me if fellow sportsmen and women reached out to my family in the event of a tragedy. A prayer and donation is all I have left to give..... very sad day.


I think that's a great idea. I'd be willing to kick in a few bucks.

This is truely a sad sad situation for everyone involved and I hope that with time peace will come to those that really need it.


----------



## pintail charlie

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> If anyone is willing to say, what was Sean's M-S forum name? Lastly, I'm not sure if this possible for the administrators of Michigan Sportsman to set up, but I think it would mean a lot and probably be helpful to set up some type of MS Memorial Fund from fellow duck hunters. I know it would mean a lot to me if fellow sportsmen and women reached out to my family in the event of a tragedy. A prayer and donation is all I have left to give..... very sad day.


 Sean's ms forum name was Sean.


----------



## Branta

it's all so surreal - like I'll wake up shortly to start my thursday and I can write this all off as just a really bad dream. 

just, unreal. ( I just left him a VM this morning, for cripes sakes!)


Kevlar (his brother) thanks everyone for their thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. I'll share with you part of his note from earlier today:

"..._he was out doing what he loved and Passing on the Passion.
True friends come out at times like this... thanks for your respect and all your prayers..."_

~~~~~~~
Charlie, I can't imagine what you must be going through. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours as well.

I hope you can find some solace in the fact that you were there for him.
When a friend and his son needed you the most, you were there. 

Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Flooded Timber

So sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers to everyone involved.


----------



## Divers Down

So sad, an eye opener for all of us hunters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StackemHigh

Prayers go out to his family, it's such a horrible thing. This defiantly was an eye opener for a lot of us.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver

The Michigan Sportsman Forum has grown into a huge family and as the size of the family increases, so does the chance of suffering the loss an extended family member.

As such we have come together in the past to support members of our extended family when they are suffering. 

Everyone involved already has my prayers for comfort and strength. 

This will be a huge hardship for everyone involved. When someone takes the lead on this here, make sure we know how we can help.


----------



## Baldplate

Thoughts and Prayers go out to everyone involved especially the family. Very sad day for Michigan Duck Hunters.


----------



## Frantz

Our condolences to his family and friends. We will be keeping you all in our thoughts.


----------



## duckcall

Branta said:


> it's all so surreal - like I'll wake up shortly to start my thursday and I can write this all off as just a really bad dream.
> 
> just, unreal. ( I just left him a VM this morning, for cripes sakes!)
> 
> 
> Kevlar (his brother) thanks everyone for their thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. I'll share with you part of his note from earlier today:
> 
> "..._he was out doing what he loved and Passing on the Passion.
> True friends come out at times like this... thanks for your respect and all your prayers..."_
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> Charlie, I can't imagine what you must be going through. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours as well.
> 
> I hope you can find some solace in the fact that you were there for him.
> When a friend and his son needed you the most, you were there.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.



Me and you both. I wish i would wake up and this would all be a dream. When chuck called me this morning all i really remember is turning around and driving straight to fish point. 

When i got home my girlfriend was telling me Sean left her a voice mail yesterday afternoon and she still wasnt able to listen to it. We listened to it together and it just makes me miss him so much more. It was Sean just being Sean. I cherish every moment i got to spend with him.

Life is going to be tough here for awhile, but they say time will heal all wounds. I dunno how long it will take to heal for me it may never. 

For those that didnt know Sean he was literally one of nicest person i have ever meet. He would almost do anything for anybody. He was just such a good person. Since the first hunt i went on with him a few years ago we became really good friends. 

I will forever miss you buddy.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher

To all those involved my heart is broken for you all. My prayers and thoughts are sent. I know tragedy first hand, nov 14 will be one year for us. I pray for gods grace for seans family and friends. The support from this great group of M.S. family members has and will bring some comfort to us all. 

God bless
FFP


----------



## Shupac

May light perpetual shine upon him. Deepest sympathies to the family. 

Whenever I head out hunting I always take a minute to remind myself that something like this can happen. Tomorrow I'll take another to remind myself that sometimes it really does.


----------



## bandseeker

very sad .prayers sent for family and all who knew him .


----------



## Ken Martin

From my wife, two son's and I we send our thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.

When I walk out my porch every time I go hunting I look at Orion, the hunter, and ask for a safe day. It's superstitous but it what's most important.

At Harsens the cell service can be spotty at best and I have on ocasion brought my handheld marine radio. My thought is that the Coast Guard could get there quicker than an ambulance. I think it will be a permanent item in my drybox.

Again.... it is always sad to hear someone has passed.

Ken


----------



## Duck-Hunter

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. It's rough losing someone especially someone you have been close with and shared a blind with a lot. We lost one of our own at the end of last season. It's not a easy road at all. You just gotta remember the good times you had with him and keep your head up. He will always be in your memory forever especially every time you hit the marsh. My condolences to the family and friends. I never met Sean by the sounds of it he was a stand up guy. RIP Sean




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bombcast

Thoughts and prayers go out to all of his family and friends.


----------



## adam bomb

Ill tell you, i dont know anyone involved personally and its been on my mind all day long. I just cannot stop thinking about this tragic event. I just dont understand how/why things like this happen to people like this. There must be a greater plan we'll never understand. This is so unfortunate on so many levels. I send my deepest sympathies to all involved.


----------



## stacemo

Sean, rest in peace. I will never forget the hunt you and Kev took me on. Probably the best hunt I have ever been on and to think you shared that with me, a complete stranger. Kev my house is always open to you and your family.


----------



## redneckman

First I offer my condolences to the family and friends of Sean. I hope you all can make it through this difficult time. My father called me today and told me about, which I already knew from here. My father is coming up to hunt with me this weekend and it brought up gun saftey. I know after this story, saftey has come up in many people's minds today. I lost an uncle due to a hunting accident when I was in grade school. It is very difficult to go through, especially when your whole family hunts. 

Redneckman


----------



## Firefighter

Sincere condolences to his family. Reading this entire thread produced one recurring fact about Sean, and that is he was a fantastic individual.

May the Lord help his family and friends through this rough time.


----------



## ducknwalleye

prayers are sent to all friends and family i couldn't imagine the pain they're going through right now


----------



## baycityslayer

Sad day for all water fowl hunters.. My prayers and condolences go out to him and his family, dont think ill ever forget what happend today. Sad sad situation for everyone.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ruger-44

My deepest sympathy to Sean, his family and friends. I pray you can find peace and remember the best times with him.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends at this most difficult time.


----------



## dschnell

Thoughts and prayers to the family and all involved. Very sad day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator

Very sad. My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends. 

I just don't know what else to say....to all that knew him, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoneFishin

Saw this on the 6 pm, WNEM news at the mention of his name my mind went numb. 

Definitely one of the nicest persons I've ever met.

Prayers and condolences to family and friends.

I am truly at a loss for words.


----------



## Maggs4

we will miss you


----------



## quackmaster

Words cant describe the sadness I imagine we all share right now over this accident. My heart goes out to Sean's friends and family. Please know that you will be in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MCMANN

what really happend is we all lost a friend and a true sportsman 

its really hard felt for all of us that knew sean .


----------



## duckcall

duckkillerclyde said:


> does anyone know what actually happened?
> 
> maybe if we knew the story we could all learn something.
> 
> 
> obviously doesn't need to be graphic looking more for "this is what went wrong"


It truly doesn't matter what happened. Like mentioned above what happened is we lost a great friend, dad, son, etc...

It was just an accident.


----------



## daddyduck

Like others have said, it has been on my mind all day too. Very sad for all and my heart goes out to his son and family.


----------



## DEERHNTR

Just a super sad way for this sportmans life to end. My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family. I hope they can find the strength to recover from this tragic event. He obviuosly loved this sport and loved sharing it with his family and friends.


----------



## Branta

Clyde,

Charlie covered this to the detail you (or anyone here) needs

Hunting accident
Father son involved
Gun discharge
Father passes away


That's all you need right now, please.

Thank you


----------



## Big Skip

r.i.p.


----------



## BucksandDucks

My thoughts and prayers to all family and friends.


----------



## Still Wait'n

My thoughts and prayers go out to Sean and all of his family and friends.


----------



## FIJI

our group is still out here hunting in ND and today we were talking about duck hunting, compared to back home. I shared how Id hunted with Sean and Kevlar several times early on and they patiently taught this newbie a lot about the sport. 
I was hoping to have that experience again.
Then we logged on tonight .....only to hear this tragic news.


aloha Sean


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

I've been ill all day since I heard about this...RIP, Sean. Sending some serious mojo to his family and friends.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

This is devastating to me. i've known Sean on here for many, many years. I've hunted with Kevlar but Sean had to work so i never got to meet him in person. When i heard the news that someone had accident at fish point it never even crossed my mind it could be someone i knew...just don't know what to say.

It's a Very sad day in this household. I know that Sean cherished his little duck camp week at fish point with P.charlie, Kevlar and the kids...JD would always try to sneak up there with them and pimp off their knowledge of hot fields. I can't even hold it together to type this. 

My prayers are out for his son, Kevlar and rest of the family...this has to be so hard. We here at M-S lost a brother. Sean and Kevlar were prominent fixtures to this board in the early days and them boys know how to hunt. They helped a lot of people and hunted with many of us...Sean will be missed.


----------



## omega58

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends. . .I have never met Sean in person, I just remember him and I sticking up for our 935s in some threads and shared some PMs a few years ago regarding our 935s and how we liked them.

I have tried to switch over to the SBE this year, but grabbed the 935 tonight.


----------



## road trips

I'm sad to hear about this loss of a fellow sportsman.Prayers sent to those who knew him.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

omega58 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends. . .I have never met Sean in person, I just remember him and I sticking up for our 935s in some threads and shared some PMs a few years ago regarding our 935s and how we liked them.
> 
> I have tried to switch over to the SBE this year, but grabbed the 935 tonight.


hehe yep. i prolly started that thread calling them boat paddles.  thanks for that memory.


----------



## DLW681

R.I.P. Sean!! So sorry...Be strong Son. Only the best are taking before there time!


----------



## KLR

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe yep. i prolly started that thread calling them boat paddles.  thanks for that memory.


Like other I have found it hard to think about much else today.

He was a part of so many good threads and really knew his business when it came to birds.

I trolled through some old posts and found the pics Kev posted of and old goose hunt with him...I got a chuckle out of the pic below and reading all the responses. One of my favorite Sean memories...


----------



## MCMANN

I remember years ago when i worked for fish point lodge taking a boat ride and looking out to the end of the point and saying what the hell are them guys doing putting a blind right there so i run out there and sure enough its sean and kevin we start shooting the bull and telling lies and i told them your blinds floor is to close to the water that a north wind will take it out sure enough a few days later north wind and bam the blind is gone i called kevin and said its gone couple days later sean and kevin come out to the sunk blind and we just laughed and i said told you so and we laughed somemore 

Sean will be surely missed up here on the bay and in the fields around our home town 
I am sure glad i went to the draw this am and got to see you sean one last time

See you in the big duck blind in the sky buddy 

sorry no mood to put in periods and crap


----------



## miwaterfowlhunter

Our prayers go out to this Family. Even though I do not personally know Sean or his family it still saddens me to hear this news. I have probably met Sean as I hunt FP often and have since the 70's but I can not picture who he is. My wife called me in to the living room this afternoon to show me the news story and I have been heavy hearted since. A fellow hunter begins a new journey. RIP Sean


----------



## JBooth

So sorry to hear about this. Reading all this has me choked up. Prayers to everyone that needs them. Keep your heads up boys, those close to the situation need the strength and comfort.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

Prayers goes out to Sean's family! Never met him but seemed like an awesome guy! Was thinking about this when I went out and jump shot some farm field ditches, you can never be too careful.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy

prayers for his family, and may they have the strength to get though these challenging times.


----------



## Steve

I have moved Sean's account to the "retired" usergroup. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. Looking into memorial fund now.


----------



## michgundog

D-Fresh said:


> Thoughts and prayers to the family. I can't even imagine.


So sad!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ..JD would always try to sneak up there with them and pimp off their knowledge of hot fields....


that's just it...I didn't need to pimp info out of them. They offered it freely. Hell, Kev built my boat blind for my Alaskan...and it cost me not a dime! Sean has my old 14' deep V somewhere up there at Thomas...we swapped boats a few years back. That's just the way those guys are...salt of the earth...shirt off their back types.


----------



## quakattic

I met Pintail Charlie on this forum a few years ago and he was kind enough to invite me to hunt with he and his friends...one of those was Sean... Had the pleasure of hunting with him a few times. What a great guy, he will be truly missed...my prayers to his family and friends...the world lost a great guy today!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CoyotePete

The outpouring of support, love and stories about Sean are a testament to his contributions to our sport. 

Like many of you I can't stop thinking about this accident. I never met Sean. I've read many of his posts. His knowledge and experience was evident. He'll be missed. 

Having lived through two similar situations I pray for his family and those who are close enough to support them.

Pete


----------



## dimescfh

RIP...So sad, prayers sent


----------



## Pheonix

I and my husband are pretty new to the waterfowl world (this is our 3rd season). Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends. It is wonderful people like this man who keep this sport going. We are sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

just ducky said:


> that's just it...I didn't need to pimp info out of them. They offered it freely. Hell, Kev built my boat blind for my Alaskan...and it cost me not a dime! Sean has my old 14' deep V somewhere up there at Thomas...we swapped boats a few years back. That's just the way those guys are...salt of the earth...shirt off their back types.


agreed. this is a sad day. bad things happen to good people sometimes. it sucks.


----------



## William H Bonney

Branta said:


> Clyde,
> 
> Charlie covered this to the detail you (or anyone here) needs
> 
> Hunting accident
> Father son involved
> Gun discharge
> Father passes away
> 
> 
> That's all you need right now, please.
> 
> Thank you


I totally agree that this is all we need to know for right now. 

When the time is right though, as a father of an 11yr. duck hunter, I wouldn't mind knowing what happened. This very well could be one of most valuable learning experiences in a young hunters life (and their parents).


----------



## radiohead

Jumped on the waterfowl forum for the first time this year as I finally have some free time to make the first duck hunting trip of the year tomorrow morning. Very sad to hear this news. Never met the man but getting to know him through this thread its obvious a good guy has left us.
Thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber

I was at FP today I arrived there Monday night and Hunted there for my 1st time Tues and today. We heard about the accident before we even left the the field. We were all very upset to here this had happend. It makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. I have been thinking about it all day, I did not personally know Sean but my thought and prayer go out to him and his family and friends.


----------



## Chawazz

Wow. Tragic. Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends.


----------



## old school

I will say that I met sean through my sister and BIL. He came to our hunting camp, live draft party for fantasy football and what a crack up. Good guy that from what I knew took his son everywhere. My BIL is a good friend of seans and he went on his first Goose hunt with him last sunday. He had so much fun, got a couple birds and had a blast. Getting to know him, he is everything everyone here has painted him to be. A true waterfowl hunter,husband, father, and friend he was that all around guy, stand up! You don't see many people like him anymore. His team name was buckeye killer for fantasy football. Those that know him understand.:lol:


RIP my friend


----------



## Steve

If any knows or talks to Jessica, please let me know how she would like to see Sean honored and remembered.


----------



## cheeseandquackers

Reading all the posts in this thread, it is easy to see that Sean was a special guy. Though i dont know him myself, i see that he will be missed deeply. My condolensces to the family and all of his friends. God bless his soul.


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER

I did not know Sean except for his posts here on MS...I will keep his family and friends in my thoughts and prayers. Treasure each day you have in this world!


----------



## bigrackmack

The world needs more guys like Sean......I always enjoyed his posts.......He will be missed........Prayers sent for all involved during this terrible time.......may many more green heads decoy him in the big duck blind up above.........Mack


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Branta and Everyone.
Thank you for the way this thread has been conducted. I dreaded reading it having already talked to an MS member and finding out about the accident. I only knew him through the forum and I know enough from just that to know the world lost a great person today. I could not make it through the whole thread but I read most of it. 

I am so sorry for his family and friends. You are in my prayers. To be honest Its been a long while since I talked to God but today I found a reason.


----------



## Fowl Obsession

God Bless Sean's family and friends. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. Charlie, Sean was obviously a great guy, who chose great friends. Hang in there and let the Lord give you strength and direction.


----------



## Critter

My prayers go out to all of the friends and family. A horrible loss for sure.


----------



## walleyeslammer1

Talked with sean through pm on here a few times bout huntin the bay, really nice guy I am at a loss for words.......Waterfowl world lost a great man. RIP Brother


----------



## denyag

deepest sympathy to the family


----------



## flighthunter

This is a horrible story, can't even imagine what the Sean's son is going through. 

Condolences to the family.


----------



## just ducky

quakattic said:


> I agree we need to start a fund for his family....great suggestion....another thought, if Fish Point will allow, we should see if can somehow have a memorandum created for him...name a field after him or something along those lines


I was thinking the same thing late last night. Harsens Island has (or used to have at least) a display in the check station for a guy who lost his life when he drowned while duck hunting on Anchor Bay back in the late 80's or early 90's. It was a mount of several Cans (I think they were Cans...not thinking real clearly right now), that someone told me were the last birds he had shot before the accident. Maybe some kind of a tribute to Sean at the check station...a plaque, or a display of some kind? The DNR/State of Michigan cannot or will not do something like this, so I would love to see you guys in the FPWA take this on and spearhead it....PLEASE!!!!


----------



## bchez

How about a memorial hunt for M/S members?


----------



## just ducky

bchez said:


> How about a memorial hunt for M/S members?


Could even be an annual event?


----------



## Daisycutter

Ugghhhhh....wow, I haven't been on here much lately but just logged in this morning to see what was going on and feel like I got punched in the gut!

Like many, my only interactions with Sean were on the forum through posts and PM's. Although we had talked about getting together for a hunt at some point it had just never happened. I had a great deal of respect for his knowledge, posts and personal interactions. It is obvious I was not alone in my perception of Sean as a person.

Tears in my eyes right now for Sean's family, friends and all of us who were never fortunate enough to meet him in person. Heartfelt prayers sent for his family and those closest to him.

Rest in Peace Sean!


----------



## bc21

So sorry to hear of this tragedy. Thought and prayers are with Sean and his family. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## KalamazooKid

So sad, tears you up to think about what that family is going through right now. All most of us can do is pray for the family and all those that knew Sean. RIP.


----------



## sylvan19

just ducky said:


> I was thinking the same thing late last night. Harsens Island has (or used to have at least) a display in the check station for a guy who lost his life when he drowned while duck hunting on Anchor Bay back in the late 80's or early 90's. It was a mount of several Cans (I think they were Cans...not thinking real clearly right now), that someone told me were the last birds he had shot before the accident. Maybe some kind of a tribute to Sean at the check station...a plaque, or a display of some kind? The DNR/State of Michigan cannot or will not do something like this, so I would love to see you guys in the FPWA take this on and spearhead it....PLEASE!!!!


That was dedicated to two brothers who lost their lives lay out shooting and yes it's still there in the corner above the entrance door. I look at it every time I go to the draw.


----------



## just ducky

sylvan19 said:


> That was dedicated to two brothers who lost their lives lay out shooting and yes it's still there in the corner above the entrance door. I look at it every time I go to the draw.


I used to hunt Harsen's a lot back in the 80's and early 90's, and I recall the story. I always admired that display, and though I didn't know the hunters involved, I thought it was very fitting.


----------



## sylvan19

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends


----------



## crittergitter71

What a terrible accident. My thoughts are with Sean's family and freinds, especially his son.


----------



## buckwacker 48097

Sounds like a memorial hunt with members here would be just what he would have liked to see! 

Something at FP would also be nice to see for a memorium.

I really feel for you guys that were close to him. Lost my best friend in a car accident that use to hunt with out of FIN AND FEATHER up the road. He had a trailer right there near the end of the road to the access. Hunting has never been the same since he has been gone...over 14 years now. 
Keep all the good memories of our dear friends close...


----------



## jjf9

My thoughts and prayers go out to Sean's family and friends. I lost a brother in a duck hunting accident 12 years ago at Harsens and this just brings back those gut wrenching memories. May God give them strength to pull through this awful situation.


----------



## LongLines

I never had the chance to meet Sean but after reading the thread I went and looked at the pictures he posted here on M-S. I recognized the face immediately as I hunt the FP game area often and trust me you do get to know the faces especially for the 5:30 am draw. The people of FP lost a great loyal man.
This really hit home for my family though. I got my son his first single shot 20 gauge this year, as he turned 11, and wanted to duck hunt with me. We have been out a few times this year together and his first duck hunt was at FP. We got 1 duck and he loved it. Even named his duck. After reading about this I sat and shared what happened with my son. He was very emotional. A few minutes later he asks me if I thought his son would ever hunt again. My response was I hope so and it sounds like Sean's family is surrounded by great people that will be there and support him. It is our hope that in time the boy will grow up and sit in a row of corn at FP named after his dad.
Our family's deepest sympathy goes out to Sean's family and friends. We all hurt for your loss.
A hunt at FP in honor of Sean is a great idea. Making it an annual event would be even better!!


----------



## CHICKEN MAN

Thoughts and prayers to the family and to the friends who lost such a great person. I did not know him, but it is obvious loved by all.


----------



## bchez

I agree on making it an annual event, and maybe with some drawings like 50/50 and such to help his wife and kids for college and bills etc.


----------



## farmergunner

My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Steve

Memorial Fund information

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=396337


----------



## BIG DAVE

such a tragedy!!! i like someothers on here, never met sean..
from what i read from the people that know sean, he was a 
great person... wish i could of atleast shook his hand at one 
or another!!! ms.com has become a family with the people that
i met, and people that i didnt meet yet.. and i know this from first hand,
if anyone remembers the thread about the dog named boo that i took 
in and she ended up with heartworm?? that was me.. and alot of you
opened your hearts to donate money for her treatment!!! when the info
gets posted about the donation for the family i will do so...

for the members that were close to sean or knew sean!!!
i am truly sorry for your loss... may the lord bless his family
to help them get through this time of need...dave


----------



## Steve

Memorial Fund Information


----------



## nogood1

I have been a member of Michigan-Sportsman since its incarnation. I have posted for years under the user name Chef and now Nogood1. I went from a very active member to more of a learker around here mostly intimidated by the size that this site grew to. I questioned weather MS could ever be the same personable site that it once was with this many people logging in every day. Well after reading the last 15 pages of comments I have a different opinion. Bless each and every one of you for your comments!

I have read many of Seans posts and considered him a generous and knowledgeable sportsman. This tragic accident reminds me of why we all come to sites like this. We gain many friendships that otherwise never would have occurred. Please everyone here take a moment and count your blessings for the friends on here and in real life. Cherish each and every day that you can spend with them. You never know when it will be over. This was a very touching thread. My heart goes out to Charlie and all the rest of Seans friends and family. Please everyone that knows the family take care of that little boy and let us know if there is EVER anything that we can do to help.


----------



## Huntinman225

That morning my dad and I desided to not get in the draw due to us being there since the following Friday, and we were both tierd of the wind and rain of the night before (staying in my "pop up"). I seen the emergency lights flashing and I had hoped the best, maybe a slip and fall, yet the State Police passing me on Ringle made me sick, and after reading it in the Flint Journal I could not eat my breakfast.

It is very hard to say good bye to a fellow Duck Hunter, My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## kodiak33

my mother is very good friends with his mom Diane.this a very sad situation,so all pls say your prays to a great family..


----------



## oldrank

my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## algonquin dave

To those left behind, Im praying for you. 
David


----------



## Water_Hazard

As a hunter with 3 young hunters, its hard to read this thread. My 10 year old is as passionate about waterfowl hunting as anybody. I talked with him about this accident, and it really bothered him. He was up until 10:00 last night unable to sleep, and occasionally sobbing, saying he can't stop thinking about it and was worried and understood how easy an accident can happen. Even today when we were cleaning in the garage, out of the blue, he says he knows what he wants for Christmas, and tells me he would want Sean to be back. He has never met Sean. Prayers are coming from our family.


----------



## Steve

Thanks again to Big K, we have added a Paypal option for those who might be so inclined. See the Memorial thread on this forum or the announcement that I have made on every forum.


----------



## mbg drift

I can't imagine what the son is feeling. I pray for peace for all who knew Sean and peace and comfort for his son.


----------



## field-n-feathers

My deepest sympathies go out to family and friends.


----------



## pintail charlie

thanks to everyone for your support. Today was really hard on everyone but i had a moment that gave me a glimmer of hope. Duck Call came out and drove me to caro to pick up all the things left in the field(thanks pal) and when we got back and started unloading the gear Gavin came up to me, put his arms around me, and told me that he wanted to hunt again some day. I told him we would cross that bridge when the time was right and he seemed satisfied with that answer. I myself, dont know if i can climb back on that horse after what has happened. I guess only time will tell but i can say that i will do everything in my power to fill that void left by this accident. He also has his uncle Kevlar and a ton of other uncles and close friends. I just count myself lucky to be part of that families life....Charlie


----------



## Crawfish

I've read Sean's posts, but I wouldn't claim to know him. 

The details are irrelevant. The young boy not only lost his father in an untimely tragedy, but was there to see it, and will forever be haunted by it.

Donation sent, because I hope if anything ever happened to me, someone would look after my young kids.

Kevlar and Charlie, you know this, but I'll say it anyway: please make sure this boy gets the support he needs.


----------



## adam bomb

Crawfish said:


> I've read Sean's posts, but I wouldn't claim to know him.
> 
> The details are irrelevant. The young boy not only lost his father in an untimely tragedy, but was there to see it, and will forever be haunted by it.
> 
> Donation sent, because I hope if anything ever happened to me, someone would look after my young kids.
> 
> Kevlar and Charlie, you know this, but I'll say it anyway: please make sure this boy gets the support he needs.


I couldnt agree more. The future of this young man has weighed heavily on my mind. I wish him nothing but the best moving forward.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

Usually I pray for my team's safety on a Friday night before I hit the field, but tonight was different. This has been on my mind a lot and I just can't seem to get it off. All I could pray for was Sean's wife and kids, especially his son. May God be with all of them


----------



## Zorba

May God bless him and his family.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies

Crawfish said:


> The young boy not only lost his father in an untimely tragedy, but was there to see it, and will forever be haunted by it.
> 
> Donation sent, because I hope if anything ever happened to me, someone would look after my young kids.


Kudos


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO

I didnt have the fortune to personally know Sean, but from the many stories and posts in regards to him, his family and friends he was a very respected individual. As I type this I cant stop thinking about the youth in our sport and how important it is to keep the outdoors in their lives. I pray for the family and friends tonight as they grieve this tragic incident and I will pray EXTRA hard for his son to be strong with the support from all of those that are close! Rest in peace Sean!


----------



## Spoon Fed

We will keep his family in our prayers.


----------



## Kevlar

Thanks for all the support for my brother sean. It means alot to the family. Soooo Sad. Heres a couple pics for you to enjoy.


----------



## lab1

I wish the family and friends the very best in this difficult situation. God bless you!


----------



## Grayphase

Sean is in a better place. RIP brother. My thoughts and prayers are for his family especially his son. Kev and Charlie your emotions will run the gammit from shock disbelief sorrow and anger but the wounds WILL heal. Sean would want you both back doing what we all love. As far as MS we all need to dig deep and I mean deep for this family. Peace be with all


----------



## duckcall

I thought I would share some pictures as well. I'm the one behind the camera. 



















I have been batteling with myself if I wanted to go out Sunday and hunt a field we were suppose to hunt togther. Well there hasn't been any geese in it since I hunted it on Wednesday. Well today I get a text from my girl friend saying it was loaded. Most geese she has ever seen in it. 

I'm going to take her out and hunt it. I think it's what Sean would want I hope he is looking down on us tomorrow morning smiling while we are slaying geese. 

I miss you buddy.


----------



## just ducky

Kevlar said:


> Thanks for all the support for my brother sean. It means alot to the family. Soooo Sad.


Hang in there Kev. Lot's of people pulling for your whole family.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

just ducky said:


> Hang in there Kev. Lot's of people pulling for your whole family.


ditto. hang tough. major support here if ya need it.


----------



## Freestone

Prayers go out to Sean's family and friends. I duck hunted with my 10 yr. old son today and can only imagine the grief they're going through. Very sad....


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

A cross post to the Upland Forum about this terrible accident brought me to this forum. We are not duck hunters and we do not know Sean either. We are avid upland bird hunters and we are however everyday in the field with guns, dogs and birds. This is something that could happen to any one of us fellow hunters at any time. It sends chills down my spine to think how life could change forever in the blink of an eye. 

I tearfully read through every single one of the 248 posts. What a terrible tragedy! I also felt it was a fantastic tribute to wonderful father, husband, brother and hunting buddy. This forum is a family in itself and it is times like these that I am proud to be a member. It is times like this that we can support one another in any way possible.

This accident just shows us how much we need to cherish our friends and family and have NO REGRETS!! Live each day to the fullest and say I love you as much as possible to all of our loved ones. Life is way too short and we never know when our last breath will be. 

My heartache goes out to the friends and family of Sean. I am sure that Sean would want nothing less than to have all of you keep duck hunting in his honor. I pray that Sean's family and friends will find the strength to get through this very difficult time with their faith, family and friends. May all of your precious and wonderful memories be cherished forever and may they help to lesson your grief at this time.


----------



## J-Lee

My thoughts and prayers go out to Sean's family and friends.


----------



## Bertslash

I too, had never had the pleasure of meeting Sean, but I see how well respected and love by both family and friend he was. I pray for healing and help for everyone to get thru these troubling times. It's been five years now since my wife and I lost twin premature daughters, and each day gets easier.


----------



## YELLERLAB

Sean's family and friends are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## duckboy123

Thoughts & prayers go out to Sean's family and friends. I never had the chance to hunt with him, seemed to very honorable guy & a true sportsman, from reading his posts in the past. Very sad.... RIP


----------



## bambam1

Awesome pictures!! I was hunting at Fish Point the day it happened and I saw the ambulance, state police, and all the Dnr and I knew something tragic had happened. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. I can see by all the posts that he was a great guy and will be dearly missed.


----------



## stevebrandle

I've prayed for all involved since hearing about this.

I lost my father when I was about that age and when I got older, I wanted to hear about what kind of man he was because at ten years old he's "just Dad". Friends of the family could print off this thread to show him for starters. Never be afraid to mention him or tell a good story about Sean when his son is present; worried it might make him sad. I craved stories about my dad when I grew older. And yes, sometimes hearing them made me sad, but more importantly, I was proud to hear these things and it helped me to feel closer to a person I would never know as an adult. 

I would suggest that instead of memorializing the field where the accident happened, pick one of Sean's favorite hunting spots or places he liked to go to.


----------



## Mallard870

I heard about this just before leaving to go up north to bow camp this weekend. Had several discussions with my son about safety this weekend. 
I have read every one of these posts and am still at a loss. I can't imagine the families grief.
My heartfelt thoughts and prayers to the family, and especially his son and Pintail Charlie.
RIP


----------



## just ducky

Mallard870 said:


> I heard about this just before leaving to go up north to bow camp this weekend. Had several discussions with my son about safety this weekend.


Dean,

That's the only positive that can come out of this...more discussions about safety whether it's with youths or adults. Can't tell you how many emails I've gotten from friends who said something like you did about having that extra discussion. 

Things like this happen, and will continue to happen. But I know I've gotten pretty complacent about safety at times, and we should all let this serve as a smack up side the head with a 2 x 4! I don't regularly hunt with youths, but I'm betting my adult friends are probably getting tired already of hearing me preach, whether it's gun safety, boating safety, walking with gear safety, tripping safety, yada, yada.


----------



## twoteal

I have been having to read this a little at a time, my most heartfelt condolences go out to the family. I pray for the family and friends of a Sean whom I have only known through the message boards and feel like I would have been great friends with. My heart hurts incredibly for his son. I have a ten y.o. son that started hunting with me this year and it has taken my love of this sport to a new level. This happening has made me think a lot and I would believe that if it were me I would want everyone to know that its ok and I love them without measure.

God, please bless this family. Make them strong and wrap them in your ever lasting love...


----------



## Mudfoot

stevebrandle said:


> I've prayed for all involved since hearing about this.
> 
> I lost my father when I was about that age and when I got older, I wanted to hear about what kind of man he was because at ten years old he's "just Dad". Friends of the family could print off this thread to show him for starters. Never be afraid to mention him or tell a good story about Sean when his son is present; worried it might make him sad. I craved stories about my dad when I grew older. And yes, sometimes hearing them made me sad, but more importantly, I was proud to hear these things and it helped me to feel closer to a person I would never know as an adult.
> 
> I would suggest that instead of memorializing the field where the accident happened, pick one of Sean's favorite hunting spots or places he liked to go to.


That is an awesome post Steve! Great idea about printing off the thread and all of its wonderful comments for future viewing when this young man will really appreciate it or as you put it - crave it. I also agree that rather than memorializing the site of the accident to choose another site that Sean enjoyed recreating at.


----------



## GADWALL21

God bless you brother and RIP. Prayers to all involved in this tragedy.


----------



## Zilla

My thoughts and prayers go out to the entire family and those involved. Words can't describe the sorrow that I feel after reading the last 18 pages. Can't even finish my thought...................
Zilla


----------



## junkman

I didn't know him but after reading 18 pages i have gotten a feeling of how much he was loved and will be missed.My prayers go out to the family and freinds.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

After reading this thread for the last hour, and taking breaks to dry my eyes, I am blown away by the impact Sean had on MS and his friends/family. He truly was a loved man, and it pains me to hear what family and friends are coping with. My prayers turn to all of you. I am new to MS and hope to learn from Sean's brethren here. Sean, I hope to have the honor of shaking your hand someday in the great duck blind in the sky. RIP.


----------



## Big K

It's been a treacherous past 5 days. I can't imagine what Jessica and the kids are feeling through all this. We have all done our best to be there for Sean's family as well as for Pintail Charlie. 

I've been blessed to have known Sean and be a part of his and his families life for the better part of the past 20 years or so. We have taken family vacations together, been there when our kids were born, shared many a duck blinds together, many a fishing trips, and just about anything you can think of. As many have said before, Sean had a way of making you smile. I never recall him in a foul mood or ever saying a bad thing about anyone. I remember a duck hunting trip Sean, Youngblood, and myself took out of Fish-Point Lodge a few years back. They taxied us out to the blind early in the morning and I remember the guide complaining about all the decoys we brought. We got to the blind and the guide says "I'll be back around noon to check in to see if everything is okay." Sean pipes right up "No need. We've been hunting for years. Go ahead and save your gas and just pick us up after shooting hours." It was a horrible day for duck hunting. 75 degrees, bluebird sky, and nearly no wind. I believe we managed 1 goose (which cost us 3 shells from the guy in a boat who had to water shoot it 3 times and bring it back to us) and Youngblood got a ringneck. Anyways about 9:30am or so Sean ran out of matches. You see he forgot his lighter but had a couple emergency matches in his dry pack. He started getting quite fidgety because he didn't have anything to light a smoke with. Sean says "that guy's coming back around noon...right?" I say..."Doubt it. You told him not to." To make this ever so long story a bit shorter, the guide never came out and Sean cleaned us out of all our food before noon. It was rather comical. He did, however, proceed to mess with Youngbloods ringneck. It was his first ringneck and he wanted to get it mounted. He set it aside next to him but Sean kept telling him to put it in the duck hauler. Youngblood said he didn't want to stretch it's neck out before taking it to the taxidermist. For the next couple hours it was a cat-n-mouse game while Sean would distract Youngblood and put the bird in the hauler that was hanging on the back of the blind. It was quite funny watching them both go back and forth. 

I'll never forget you Sean. Thank you for allowing me to be apart of your life. You were a true friend and I will cherish the many memories we created together. Like Trout Camp, Ice Fishing in Lake Simcoe, Salmon Fishing on Lake Huron, Duck Hunting just about anywhere and everywhere, Vegas, Maine, Indian River, Munising, and many, many more. May you Rest In Piece my friend.

Ken...a.k.a. Big K.


----------



## kdhennig

I had just left FP after a week of hunting, my sons called me the next morning. I was so thankful to hear their voices. My heart and prayers are with the family.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Though I did not know him, I bet all the scouting & blind building will be done when family & friends catch up to him, he's in great company - though sorrily missed, until then.... rest in peace.


----------



## OLIVER MONSTER

my prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## TwodogsNate

Sorry to hear the bad news guys. Sean sounded like a great person. Prayers sent.


----------



## Gwiki

What an incredibly heart-breaking and moving thread...such an outpouring of affection, admiration, and love for what most certainly was a great man, husband and father. I, like many others, didn't know Sean but after reading all the wonderful and heartfelt posts, sincerely wish I had. My sincerest condolences to his family and friends who obviously are wealthier for having known and loved Sean.


----------



## SwiftHntr.17

May GOD forever bless his family and give everlasting peace to his soul.

As said: Soooo Sad...


----------



## 2001rotax800

pintail charlie said:


> thanks to everyone for your support. Today was really hard on everyone but i had a moment that gave me a glimmer of hope. Duck Call came out and drove me to caro to pick up all the things left in the field(thanks pal) and when we got back and started unloading the gear Gavin came up to me, put his arms around me, and told me that he wanted to hunt again some day. I told him we would cross that bridge when the time was right and he seemed satisfied with that answer. I myself, dont know if i can climb back on that horse after what has happened. I guess only time will tell but i can say that i will do everything in my power to fill that void left by this accident. He also has his uncle Kevlar and a ton of other uncles and close friends. I just count myself lucky to be part of that families life....Charlie


Charlie please give that kid a great big HUG for me!!! Having a daughter and two sons myself I fully expect to share a blind with each and everyone of them. Since reading about this horrible accident thursday afternoon just hours away from going to fish point for the weekend to hunt, I have had a lump in my throat. Never having met Sean, he and his son have been on my mind constantly since learning about the accident. While hunting all weekend long, I said prayers while in the field, praying to give that boy strength. Each and every night I give my kids a great big firm longer than normal hug and think how lucky I am and how I pray for Seans son, and his family. God Bless his family and friends.


----------



## Spartan88

Prayers to the family from a former duck hunter who hunted FP many times.


----------



## dpossum

I've been out of the country for the past week and I finally got to my computer to see how the hunting has been when I saw and read this post. What a tragedy. All of Sean's family and friends are in my prayers. I wish I had the opportunity to meet him, but from many of the previous posts, I believe I have an idea what a great guy he was. That is a wonderful idea to print this post for his son to read when the time is right. I don't think I can ever comprehend what his son is going through right now. But I do know that if something like that had happened with my son I would want him to get back out to enjoy the sport we loved so much. The memories of the times we spent in the blinds doing what we loved are always cherished. May God bless Sean, his family and friends.


----------



## eagle eyes

It is a real tragedys for sure.I would like to say one thing.Some good things come from this accident.We MUST continue to teach our young hunters that safety is #1.Have a safety talk before every hunt.Prays to all the family members.


----------



## mi duckdown

Prayers are sent to all.


----------



## Kevlar

I have read through all of the post and it is truly an amazing feeling to see that others thought of your husband the way that I do. Sean always had a positive outlook on life, and often said "live life to the fullest, because you don't know about tomorrow." I have been with Sean for 18 years. Not everyone is fortunate enough to find their soulmate, but I was and I am grateful. Sean was such an amazing father to my son and daughter. Not something he would share on here, but he would take the camo off, and play dress up with my daughter, because he knew she loved to do that. I am lost without him. I am just waiting for him to walk through the door, or call my phone saying some silly thing. The last few nights have been a living hell for me. I found myself laying in Sean's blind in our garage last night, because I knew that was where he was last.

I truly love the idea of a memorial at FP for him. I think it would be nice if it was where he passed. I would love to be invited to anything you may have. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your donations, and kinds words.

Jessica


----------



## Hevi

It's obvious we lost one of the good ones. My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends.


----------



## jimmyo17

Hevi said:


> It's obvious we lost one of the good ones. My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends.


 x2 what a horrible acidentt prayers sent


----------



## Mallard Canard

eagle eyes said:


> It is a real tragedys for sure.I would like to say one thing.Some good things come from this accident.We MUST continue to teach our young hunters that safety is #1.Have a safety talk before every hunt.Prays to all the family members.


 
I think I know about safety, gun safety , boat safety etc, but does anyone know of a resource that spells out all the things that duck hunters should include when having a safety talk. Maybe something covered in a hunters safety course or a safety check list?


----------



## TNL

Mallard Canard said:


> I think I know about safety, gun safety , boat safety etc, but does anyone know of a resource that spells out all the things that duck hunters should include when having a safety talk. Maybe something covered in a hunters safety course or a safety check list?


Yes, it is covered in the Michigan Hunter Safety Course. Speaking as a Michigan Hunter Safety instructor, I and other instructors on here would be happy to address any and all questions you may have - perhaps on a different thread so as to keep this one focused for Sean. 

And please, everyone must understand that sometimes accidents are simply that, an accident.


----------

